

Show HN: Auto-rsvp tool for sxsw - ddinch
http://sxsw.getwillcall.com/

======
aam1r
I would suggest creating a new email or using a Gmail disposable email address
(ex: myemail+sxsw@gmail.com). The amount of emails that I still get from all
these events after attending SXSW last year is ridiculous.

------
mesozoic
How many of the places actually check their rsvp lists?

~~~
sumit_psp
I don't think it's supposed to help the host(SXSW). It's expected to help the
guests of SXSW plan their day while at SXSW.

